# Sharing is caring



## Doc Road (Sep 17, 2012)

This goes out to all the lil FUCKERS (by witch I mean all sex driven, emo, hormonal, drama junkies, that we all are.. sometimes..); in a house full of homeosapiens, all pears, with NEEDS. either NOFUCK sichuation ie. all straight dudes or dudedets (pretty lame I know). Or a FUCK situation ie. straight, bi, gay, lez all mixed in. All open or all closed, all that in between, date one then the other then the other, is ridonkylus. Its so much funner to just openly bang out! Friends should be able to feel comfortable enjoying that part of human nature together. Not talking relationships either, but who the fuck wants those. Play together! You end up sharing in the end anyways if you think about it. Just let go of the Illuminati time and space, aura sucking bullshit.


> I think Id enjoy being able to express myself with art and body movement, ya kno.... ,')) Ahhhh sigh...fiiiiiiiiiiiiind mehh... ya acid droppin caravan hippies....lol so thee can shed the couple of fk tards I got in my life. I predict the shit hitting the fan here pretty soon. Our house is divided into two...we got the genocide eating moon zombified bunch then we got tribe of spiritual awakened beings...then u got me the magdelena haha.. This may go Jerry Springer n shit lol!!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 18, 2012)

.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 16, 2013)

cantcureherpes said:


> View attachment 10661


That was hilarious!


----------



## eske silver (Oct 19, 2013)

Doc Road said:


> This goes out to all the lil FUCKERS (by witch I mean all sex driven, emo, hormonal, drama junkies, that we all are.. sometimes..); in a house full of homeosapiens, all pears, with NEEDS. either NOFUCK sichuation ie. all straight dudes or dudedets (pretty lame I know). Or a FUCK situation ie. straight, bi, gay, lez all mixed in. All open or all closed, all that in between, date one then the other then the other, is ridonkylus. Its so much funner to just openly bang out! Friends should be able to feel comfortable enjoying that part of human nature together. Not talking relationships either, but who the fuck wants those. Play together! You end up sharing in the end anyways if you think about it. Just let go of the Illuminati time and space, aura sucking bullshit.






woah.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 19, 2013)

Doc Road said:


> This goes out to all the lil FUCKERS (by witch I mean all sex driven, emo, hormonal, drama junkies, that we all are.. sometimes..); in a house full of homeosapiens, all pears, with NEEDS. either NOFUCK sichuation ie. all straight dudes or dudedets (pretty lame I know). Or a FUCK situation ie. straight, bi, gay, lez all mixed in. All open or all closed, all that in between, date one then the other then the other, is ridonkylus. Its so much funner to just openly bang out! Friends should be able to feel comfortable enjoying that part of human nature together. Not talking relationships either, but who the fuck wants those. Play together! You end up sharing in the end anyways if you think about it. Just let go of the Illuminati time and space, aura sucking bullshit.


wat..idonteven


----------



## Shakou (Nov 23, 2013)

lol whut


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 9, 2013)

read the book the ethical slut


----------

